# the FBI is watching you!



## LadyFlynt (Jul 8, 2005)

yes, the FBI has a new method of observing online activity! There is no escaping it. But they're sure that you will never even notice that they're there.

http://users.chartertn.net/tonytemplin/FBI_eyes/


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Jul 8, 2005)

That is so funny


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 8, 2005)

Funny but also true


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 8, 2005)

reminds me of that two-button poll: Do you like Clinton or not. the no button kept evading your clicker. and then you accidentally hit the yes button it thanked you for voting democrat!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 8, 2005)

LOL...I would have liked to have seen that one!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 8, 2005)

they had one for bush too lol


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Augusta (Aug 13, 2005)

Just because your paranoid, doesn't mean they aren't out to get you!!


----------



## Robin (Aug 13, 2005)

Traci, where can i get some of those smilies?!

Robin


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> 
> 
> Traci, where can i get some of those smilies?!
> ...



Robin,

See this thread.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Just because your paranoid, doesn't mean they aren't out to get you!!



If only you knew how many Puritanboard posters were G-men playing games.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 13, 2005)

like ANDREW


----------



## Augusta (Aug 13, 2005)

I actually don't have a program for smilies. I snatch them up when I see other people use ones I like and I keep them in a www.photobucket.com site so that I can use them anywhere. I keep my avatar there too. If you want any just right click on them and save them in a file. Photo bucket is free. I just upload them there and then use urls. I like this guy.


----------



## Robin (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Robin_
> ...



Gee, thanks, Traci!! 

r.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> like ANDREW


----------



## turmeric (Aug 19, 2005)

I think I've lost 'em!


----------



## Augusta (Aug 20, 2005)

They want you to think that Meg but......


----------

